# Puffer fish just went berserk?!?!



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

I have had my Sharpnose Puffer for about 4 months or so now and today he just went crazy for about 2 or 3 minutes. He ran into everything, tried jumping out and just caused a huge ruckus. He has never done this before and he is now been resting on a rock for quite some time. What in the world caused this outburst and should I be concerned?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Do you have any other fish in the tank with him?


----------



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes I do. He seems fine now, it was just so odd. I really thought he was going to kill himself lol.


----------

